# Is it yea or nay---45 acp



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I decided to get a 45 acp, so my only choice is 220 Carry Gen. II. I read about the Sigs through out the net and EVERYBODY says "oh they just don't make Sigs like they used to", or "the only good Sig is a German Sig", or "for the same money you can get a HK, they are a lot better built". So what's the story, I'd like to here from Sig men, I want a 220 carry----can I buy with confidence? Thanks for your input.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

from what i read - sig 220 is an excellent handgun
check out the utube videos for more research


----------



## lubers (Oct 24, 2012)

My brother in-law just bought one a couple months ago, wonderful gun shot it a few times if I had the money I'd get one also.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You have some great options in the .45ACP if you don't go with the Sig. Here is one which you may want to give serious consideration.

Product: Smith & Wesson M&P45 - Black - No Thumb Safety

It has the full size frame but the compact 4" barrel. This results in a very nice size and an excellently balanced pistol. I have one and it is a great shooter. I have the Apex Tactical DCAEK kit installed but I chose to keep the stock OEM trigger spring. The trigger has a very crisp break t 5 pounds and almost feels like a 1911. Give this gun a look and you won't be sorry.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stick with Sig....quality is excellent as is their customer service....I own both a German and USA P220 and I also own an HK, all three have superior fit and finish, and solid reliability.....


----------



## mwbackus (Aug 22, 2012)

I have both Sig and HK pistols and must say that they both shoot well and exude quality. Sig customer service is generally better than HK but both build quality firearms so you really can't go wrong in choosing either. Try both and pick the one that is more comfortable and that you can shoot well.


----------



## factoryrat (Nov 1, 2012)

Why is "my only choice is 220 Carry Gen. II"? There is a good selection of different P220 models. I own a P220 Carry SAS Gen II. It is my favorite gun for carry and at the range. I have owned German and US built Sigs, and I think folks get a little bit carried away with the German built thing. I have shot many brands of ammo through it including my reloads, and have had no malfunctions or problems to speak of.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

factoryrat said:


> Why is "my only choice is 220 Carry Gen. II"? There is a good selection of different P220 models. I own a P220 Carry SAS Gen II. It is my favorite gun for carry and at the range. I have owned German and US built Sigs, and I think folks get a little bit carried away with the German built thing. I have shot many brands of ammo through it including my reloads, and have had no malfunctions or problems to speak of.


I meant this as, out of all the fine 45 acp pistols there are to choose from my #1 choice would be the Sig P220 Carry SAS Gen. II. It's just the right size for my hands. Reading through the net gave me some doubt, but I believe now it would be a safe buy. I have no problem with double action single action shooting and I think it is the safest way to carry. (for me) Thanks for responding.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

hideit said:


> from what i read - sig 220 is an excellent handgun
> check out the utube videos for more research


Do what Hideit says. Check out youtube. You'll find a ton of videos on the Sig 220.

Don <><


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Homeland security use Sigs
My local police use sig 220s


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If the price is right go for it,they're a good piece.In the hardcore Sig community the consensus is the quality dropped when they came here,but they're still good.It took HK a long time to move here,but Germany still has a large hand in the final product.That's the reason parts can be scarce for them,but HK's service to civies has drastically changed to awesome in the last decade plus.They don't state you can't shoot lead out of a poly bore like someone else either,they know their barrels don't have a design flaw.Not plugging for them as it sounds,if you want the 220 bail right in and enjoy it.


----------



## willieH (Nov 22, 2012)

bill111444 said:


> ... So what's the story, I'd like to here from Sig men, I want a 220 carry----can I buy with confidence? Thanks for your input.


I know it's not the carry but, yes you can trust your Sig will perform exceedingly well--


----------

